# 3 color forms of Neofinetia falcata



## neo-guy (Jul 26, 2009)

It is blooming season for Neofinetia!
Here are 3 color forms: typical white, pink, and green:

White: variety 'Setsuzan'






Pink: variety 'Akabana'





and Green: variety 'Hisui'





Enjoy!
Pete


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 26, 2009)

dig 'em!
wow... that green one is super funky


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow! I love the green one. Very nice. Is this a pure species or tainted with Ascocenda like the yellow "Neofinetia".

I am very envious. You have lovely Neos.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 26, 2009)

YAY! Green neo's!


----------



## neo-guy (Jul 26, 2009)

TyroneGenade said:


> Wow! I love the green one. Very nice. Is this a pure species or tainted with Ascocenda like the yellow "Neofinetia".
> 
> I am very envious. You have lovely Neos.



Only the yellow variety is a supposed hybrid. Both the pink and green forms appear in the wild I believe....but who knows! 
Pete


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 26, 2009)

nice show and good growing!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 27, 2009)

:clap: :drool: :drool: :clap: They're beautiful! .......


and the torture continues, is there hope for mine?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 27, 2009)

Excellent flowering! Good photos, also.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 28, 2009)

Spectacular all of them, but the green variety is stunning IMO!!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 28, 2009)

Very nicely grown Pete!


----------

